# Xchange lease accident



## Precept (Jan 27, 2017)

What would be the reprecussions of returning the car damaged? How liable am I ?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Precept said:


> What would be the reprecussions of returning the car damaged? How liable am I ?


How much in assets do you have?


----------



## Precept (Jan 27, 2017)

Driving for Uber so.... Nothing lol


----------

